# Mogen David screw top, year?



## HappyhatChance (Jun 25, 2020)

Found a Mogen David bottle I have not seen before. It's not the typical MD 20/20 bottle that's littered the creeks. Illinois mark, patent 1072XX, 15- embossed as well. Has rectangular pattern on neck and around the bottom edge. Labeled 4/5 pint, not quart. I haven't been able to locate anything like it, and would appreciate any thoughts! Found with bottles ranging from 1890-1940


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 26, 2020)

Looks to be 1970's.


----------

